# فى ليلة عيد الميلاد



## fulaa (2 يناير 2008)

مما يثير الانتباة ويدعو الى التامل اختيار فصول القراءة فى ليلة عيد الميلاد 
ذلك ان فصل الانجيل الذى يتلى فى رفع بخور باكر ماخوذ من انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الاول يبدا بعبارة الوحى الالهى 

 " الكلمة اتخذ جسدا " ( يوحنا 1: 14) 

ثم يمضى 

 " وحل بيننا وقد ابصرنا مجدة مجد الابن الوحيد لابية الممتلئ من النعمة والحق وقد شهد يوحنا ونادى قائلا : هذا هو الذى قلت عنة ان الذى ياتى بعدى قد تقدمنى لانة كان قبلى ومن ملئة جميعنا اخذنا نعمة بدلا من نعمة لان الشريعة بموسى اعطيت واما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح كانا " ( يوحنا 1: 14_ 17)


----------



## fulaa (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

بينا ان انجيل القداس ماخوذ من الانجيل للقديس متى الاصحاح الثانى الذى يروى قصة مجئ المجوس الى اورشاليم باحثين عن المولود ملك اليهود ليسجدوا لة وليقدموا لة هداياهم وذلك بناء على نبوءة سابقة كان قد انباهم بها " زرادشت " زعيم المجوسية فى تاريخ سابق 

" واذ ولد يسوع فى بيت لحم التى باقليم اليهودية فى ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس جاءوا من المشرق الى اورشاليم قائلين : اين هو المولود ملك اليهود فاننا راينا نجمة فى المشرق واتينا لنسجد لة " ( متى 2: 1, 2)  

وهنا يتساءل الانسان كيف يقرا فى رفع بور باكر وفى القداس فصلان لا يتحدث اى منهما عن قصة الميلاد ذاتها كما رواها الانجيل للقديس لوقا فى الاصحاح الثانى حيث يتناول ظهور الملاك للرعاة الساهرين فى البيداء وتبشيرة لهم بميلاد المسيح لة المجد فى ذلك اليوم عينة بقولة : لا تخافوا فها انذا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب اذ ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب واليكم هذة العلامة انكم ستجدون الطفل مقمطا ومضجعا فى مذود ثم ظهرت بغتة مع الملاك كوكبة من جند السماء يسبحون اللة قائلين : 

" المجد للة فى الاعالى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس مسرتة " ( لوقا 2: 7_ 14)


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

ميرسى يا فولا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

شكرا يا فراشة المنتدى على تشجيعك ليا 

انا فيبى


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

ان رواية الميلاد كما اوردها الانجيل للقديس لوقا تقرا فى اليوم السابق مباشرة على عيد الميلاد اى تقرا فى انجيل القداس الذى يتلى فى صوم البرامونولكنها لا تقرا فى ليلة عيد الميلاد مع انة كان من المتوقع منطقيا ان تتلى بالاحرى فى ليلة عيد الميلاد التى تحتفل فيها بعيد الميلاد المجديد

فماذا هذا ؟
لماذا رتبت الكنيسة اختيار فصلين فى ليلة عيد الميلاد , لا يتحدثان عن الميلاد نفسة ؟

نجيب بان هذا الاختيار هو اختيار حكيم او قل انة يجدر عبثا واعتباطا وانما تم عن حكمة روحية وعن قصد وتدبير جميل وعن فهم عميق وبعيد


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

ان الكنيسة تريد ان تقرر بان من نحتفل بعيد ميلادة لم يبدا وجودة بميلادة كما يبدا وجود اى بشر بميلادة 
فالمسيح كائن قبل ان يولد من مريم العذراء ووجودة ازلى منذ الازل لا بداءة لة او كما قال اللة بفم النبى ميخا :

" وانت يا بيت لحم ارض يهوذا لست الصغرى ... لان منك يخرج الحاكم ... مخارجة منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل " ( ميخا 5: 2) ( متى 2: 5 , 6) ( مزمور 89: 2) ( الامثال 8: 23) 

اذن فالمسيح لم يبدا وجودة بميلادة من العذراء مريم وقبل كل الدهور فهو الازلى السرمدى هو بعينة يهوة الكائن الذى كان والدائم الى الابد وهو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية الاول والاخر وقال لليهود مرة :

" الحق القول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن " ( يوحنا 8: 58) 

وقال ايضا : 

" مجدة كان قبل كون العالم " ( يوحنا 17: 5)


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

لهذا ولئلا يظن احد من الشعب اننا نحتفل بعيد الميلاد المجيد كما نحتفل بعيد بعيد ميلاد اى شخص وهذا ما فية من خطر سوء الاعتقاد فى المسيح كانة مجرد انسان لذلك رات الكنيسة المرتشدة بالروح القدس ان تقراة على المؤمنين فى ليلة عيد الميلاد الفصول التى تنص على وجود المسيح الازلى قبل ميلادة البشرى حتى يتبين لنا ان عيد الميلاد بالنسبة للمسيح هو حقيقة عيد لتجسد اللة اى هو اليوم الذى اتخذ فية اللة الكلمة جسدا وحل فية وبة بين الناس 
ومن اجل توكيد هذا المعنى وتثبيتة فى اذهان الشعب المسيحى وجميع الناس رتبت الكنيسة ان يتلى فى رفع بخور باكر ليلة عيد الميلاد قول الانجيل 

" الكلمة اتخذ جسدا وحل بيننا " ( يوحنا 1: 14) 

وان يتلى فى انجيل القداس الفصل الخاص بمجئ المجوس من بلاد المشرق بناء على ظهور النجم لهم وهو النجم الذى كان قد انباهم بظهورة " زارادشت " الذى قال لهم : ..................


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

ان بكرا ستحبل بجنين وانتم يا اولادى اول من يعرف بميلادة من شعوب العالم فاذا رايتم نجمة فاذهبوا الية واسجدوا لة وقدموا لة هداياكم فانة الكلمة مقيم السماء لئلا يصيبكم بلاء عظيم ولذلك جاء المجوس فى موكب عظيم وكانوا قد هياوا انفسهم ليسجدوا لة ويقدموا هداياهم وعندما دخلوا المدينة مدينة اورشاليم اخذوا يتسالون 

" اين المولود ملك اليهود فاننا راينا نجمة فى المشرق واتينا لنسجد لة " ( متى 2: 2)

اذن المولود الذى جاءوا يسالون عنة ليس مولودا عاديا ولكنة ملك ثم هو معبود ينبغى لة السجود ليس هذا المولود طفل يسصير فيما بعد ملكا لكنة منذ ظهورة هو ملك وهوز ايضا معبود خليق بة السجود والعبادة


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

هذة المسالة هى فى غاية الاهمية لتوكيد ان المسيح وان كان قد ظهر بيننا طفلا صغيرا رضيعا ينمو قليلا قليلا الا انة فى الحقيقة كائن قبل التجسد وان تجسدة جاء فى الزمان لحكمة خلاص البشرية وتوكيد وجود اللة مع الانسان بهذا لا ننسى اطلاا ان المسيح هو اللة ظاهرا فى الجسد وان ميلادة ليس معناة ان المسيح ابتدا من هذا الميلاد كما يبتدئ كل طفل حاشا 
فكل طفل يبدا من يوم مولدة وينمو قليلا قليلا الا المسيح لان المسيح كائن فى الوجود قبل ميلادة من مريم وقبل التجسد وليس ميلادة الا تجسدة لان الميلاد معناة ان المسيح اخذ جسدا 
لذلك عندما يقول الكتاب المقدس والكلمة صار جسدا نجد ان كلمة صار هنا فى اللغة العربية لا معنى الصيرورة او التحول ولكن بمعنى انة اتخذ جسدا الكلمة اتخذ جسدا اى انة تلبس بالجسد اختفى فى جسد لبس صورة انسان


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

ظهور المسيح قبل هذا التجسد الاخير :​

ولم يكن هذا التجسد هو الوحيد فى تاريخ ظهور المسيح فقد ظهر المسيح لة المجد عددا من المراتقبل هذا التجسد الاخير


1_ ظهر اللة لابراهيم :
فى الاصحاح الثامن عشر من سفر التكوين نجد ان ربنا ظهر 
فى شكل ملاك لابينا ابراهيم واخذ ابراهيم وهو ماثل امامة يكلمة قائلا: 

" اديان كل الارض لا يضع عدلا " ( تكوين 18: 25)

واخذ يشفع فى مدينة سدوم وعمورة ويقول ابراهيم :

" انى قد شرعت اكلم المولى وانا تراب ورماد " ( تكوين 18: 27)

اذن ابراهيم ادرك ان اللة ظهر امامة فى صورة انسان وكان يكلمة
وفى الاصحاح الرابع عشر من سفر التكوين التقى ابراهيم مع ملكى صادق فخصع ابراهيم لملكى صادق ونال منة البركة وقدم لة العشور وباركة ملكى صادق لانة كان كاهن اللة العلى


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

من هو ملكى صادق ؟ 

وصف الكتاب المقدس ملكى صادق انة بلا اب وبلا ام بلا نسب ولا بداءة ايام لة ولا نهاية حياتة ولكن من هو الذى بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب ؟ ليس هناك الا واحد وهو ادم الذى هو بلا اب وبلا ام بلا نسب ولكن كيف ياتى واحد فى زمان ابراهيم ويقال عنة انة بلا نسب ؟
اننا بعد الاصحاح الرباع عشر من سفر التكوين لا نقرا شيئا عن ملكى صادق الا فى الاصحاح السابع من رسالة القديس بولس الرسول الى العبرانيين حينما يعقد القديس بولس مقارنة ملكى صادق وبين المسيح ويبين انة مشبة بابن اللة بلا اب وبلا ام وبلا نسب لا بداءة لايامة ولا نهاية لحياتة انة ازلى ابدى وهو ما لا يوصف بة الا اللة 
المهم هنا ان ملكى صادق لا يمكن ان يكون انسانا عاديا لان الكتاب المقدس بين ان ابراهيم وفى صلبة الكهنوت اللاوى خضع لملكى صادق وباركة ملكى صادق وكما يقول بولس الرسول :

" الاصغر يبارك من الاكبر " ( عبرانيين 7: 7)

اذن كان ابراهيم مع انة خليل اللة هو الاصغر وكان ملكى صادق هو الاكبر لان ابراهيم خضع لملكى صادق وقدم لة العشور ونال البركة منة 


ومن هذا يتضح ان ملكى صادق هذا هو احد تجليات السيد المسيح قبل التجسد


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

2_ ظهور اللة لموسى :​

قى الاصحاح الثالث من سفر الخروج نجد ان ربنا ظهر لموسى فى العليقة وعندما راى موسى العليقة تشتعل بالنار وهى لا تحترق قال :

" اميل الان لانظر هذا المنظر العظيم لماذا لا تحترق العليقة فلما رائ الرب انة مال لينظر ناداة اللة من وسط العليقة فقال لا تقترب الى ههنا اخلع نعليك من رجليك لان الموضع الذى انت واقف علية ارض مقدسة " خروج 3: 3_ 5)

هنا يقف الانسان متاملا من الذى يتكلم ؟ انة اللة لانة يقول :اخلع نعليك لان الارض مقدسة ثم يكل حديثة ويقول :

" لقد رايت مذلة شعبى فنزلت لا نقذهم " (خروج 3: 7_ 8)

وعلى ذلك كيف ان اللة غير المحدود جعل نفسة محدودا وصار يتكلم من عليقة ؟
هل معنى هذا ان اللة انحصر فى المكان ؟ وانحصر فى داخل العليقة ؟
انا اللة غير محدود وهو يملا السموات والارض اما ظهورة فى العليقة فهو نوع من انواع التجلى الالهى فى مكان محدود


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

ولتوضيح ذلك نذكر على سبيل المثال : المصباح الكهربائى 
فالمصباح الكهربائى يظهر فية النور داخل الجسم الزجاجى لكن الجسم الزجاجى مع ذلك لا يحصر النور بل ان النور يخرج من الجسم الى الخارج ويضيئ للناس وهنا يفسر لنا كيف ان اللة وهو غير محدود يمكن ان يتجلى فى المكان المحدود ولكن من دون ان يحصرة المكان
فاذا كان اللة يتكلم من العليقة والعليقة محدودة ليس هذا معناة ان اللة انحصر فى العليقة وانما معناة انا ما ظهر من اللة لموسى ما هو الا جزء محود وان كان اللة ذاتة لا يتجزأ والواقع ان موسى النبى كانسان لم ير من اللة الا شيئا من البهاء الالهى بقدر ما تستطيع عين موسى ان ترى وهذا يقرب لنا كيف ان لاهوت اللة يملا السموات والارض وكل الكون لكن عين الانسان لاتستطيع ان ترى شيئا محدودا من هذا البهاء 
فاللة وهو غير محدود يشاء احيانا من اجل الانسان ان يتجلى فى مكان محدود ولكن من دون ان يحضرة وهذا المكان المحدود


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

على اى حال فان ظهور اللة فى العليقة كان تمهيدا للتجسد فى العهد الجديد ويعطى الاجابة لكل من يسال كيف يكون اللة فى المسيح ؟ 
وكيف يكون اللة هو المسيح ؟
عندما هر المسيح راينا اللة فية وليس معنى هذا ان اللة هو غير محدود انحصر فى داخل الناسون ان الناسوت بالنسبة لة لم يحصرة مثلة مثل الجسم الزجاجى الذى لا يحصر النور انام عين الانسان لا تستطيع ان ترى هذة الاشعة اللاهوتية 
عندما صعد السيد المسيح على جبل التجلى سمح بشئ من البهاء ان يظهر لتلاميذة الثلاثة بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

3_ ظهور اللة ليوحنا :​

يبدو من الاصحاح الاول من سفر الرؤيا ان يوحنا رائ المسيح فى بهاء اعظم مما راة على جبل التجلى ويقول انة رائ :

" وجهة يضئ كالشمس وهى فى قوتها فلما رايتة سقطت عند رجلية كميت فوضع يدة اليمنى على قائلا : لا تخف انا هو الاول والاخر والحى وكنت ميتا وها انا حى الى ابد الابدين " ( الرؤيا 1: 17_ 18)


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

4_ ظهور اللة ليشوع بن نون :​

اذن هناك تجليات سبقت التجسد الالهى ومن بين هذة التجليات تجلية ليشوع بن نون 

" وحدث لما كان يشوع عند اريحا انة رفع عينية ونظر واذا برجل واقف قبالتة وسيفة بيدة فسار يشوع الية وقال لة : هل لنا انت اولا لاعدائنا فقال : كلا بل انا رئيس جند الرب الان اتيت فسقط يشوع على وجهة الى الارض وسجد وقال بماذا يكلم سيدى عبدة فقال رئيس جند الرب ليشوع : اخلع نعلك من رجلك لان المكان الذى انت واقف علية هو مقدس ففعل يشوع كذلك " ( يشوع 5: 13_ 15)


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

عجيب هذا الكلام اذا كان رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل هو هذا القائد الذى ظهر ليشوع فهل يعقل ان يقول رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل ليشوع اخلع نعلك من رجلك لان المكان الذى انت واقف علية هو مقدس ؟ ليس من المعقول ان يكون رئيس الملائكة هو القائل لهذا الكلام لان هذة العبارة هى ذات العبارة التى قالها ربنا لموسى النبى 
ومن هنا يتضح ان هذا الذى ظهر ليشوع بن نون لايمكن ان يكون هو رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل بذاتة انما هو المسيح فى شكل رئيس جند فى شكل قائد وتبعا لهذا يكون المسيح قد ظهر فى اكثر من شكل وفى اكثر من صورة


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

5_ ظهور اللة ليعقوب :​

يعقوب ابو الاباء ابن اسحق بن ابراهيم عندما كان سائرا ليلاقى اخاة عيسو وكان ائفا منة خاصة وان رجالا جاءوا الية قائلين اتينا الى اخيك الى عيسو وهو ايضا قادم للقائك واربع مائة رجل معة فارتعب عيسو وضاق بة الامر واعتقد ان اخاة عيسو سيقتلة هو واولادة اخذ يصلى للة قائلا : نجى من يد اخى لانى خائف منة ان ياتى ويضربنى الام مع البنين ولما كان يعقوب وحدة صارعة انسان حتى طلوع الفجر ولم يكن هذا الانسان رجلا عاديا وانما كما يبدو كان كائنا روحانيا فقد وصفة يعقوب تارة بانة ملاك ووصفة مرة اخرى بانة اللة والعجيب ان هذا الكائن الروحانى ظهر ضعيفا امام يعقوب حتى ان يعقوب انتصر علية فى صراعة معة ولم يكن هذا الضعف الا تدبيرا متعمدا حتى يعطى ليعقوب الرجاء فى انتصارة على اخية عيسو وكان ذلك استجابة لصلاة يعقوب ومع ذلك فلقد اشفق هذا الكائن على يعقوب من غرور الانتصار ضرب يعقوب على فخذة فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

فادرك بعد ذلك يعقوب ان ذلك الكائن ليس مجرد انسان عادى وان ذلك الضعف الذى اظهرة كان ضعفا تدبيريا حتى يرفع معنويات يعقوب فسالة ان يباركة فباركة وقال :

" لا يدعى اسمك فى ما بعد يعقوب بل اسرائيل لانك جاهدت مع اللة والناس وقدرت وسال يعقوب وقال : اخبرنى باسمك : فقال لماذا تسال عن اسمى ؟ وباركة هناك " ( تكوين 32: 24_ 31)

اذن من كان ذلك الذى صارع يعقوب ؟ هل كان انسانا عاديا ؟ بالطبع لا فان يعقوب ادرك يقينا انة لم يكن مجرد انسان وان كان ظهر لة فى صورة انسان بل قال : انة هو اللة 

" فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل قائلا : لانى نظرت اللة وجها لوجة ونجيب نفسى " ( تكوين 32: 30) 

ثم انة لما سالة عن اسمة لم يجيبة بل قال لة : 

" لماذا تسال عن اسمى ؟ ثم باركة " ( تكوين 32: 29) 

وهذا يدل على انة هو الاسم الذى لا ينطق بة 


كل تلك التجليات هى صورة من التجسد قبل التجسد


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

الفرق بين الجسد فى التجليات المختلفة وبين الجسد الذى اخذة من العذراء مريم :


ان الجسد الذى كان يظهر بة السيد المسيح فى العهد القديم لم يكن جسدا من طبيعة جسدنا ويمكن القول انة جسد يتكون من الاثير ثم ينتهى مهمة هذا الظهور وذلك بتحلل هذا الجسد فيتبدد ويزول اما عندما تجسد المسيح من العذراء فقد كان الجسد الذى اخذة من مريم العذراء جسدا مطابعا لجسدنا اى طبيعة جسدنا ولم يكن جسدا خياليا او اثيريا ولم يكن جسدا مؤقتا بل كان جسدا حقيقيا من طبيعة جسدنا 
لهذا عندما تكلم يوحنا الرسول عن التجسد لم يتحدث عن الميلاد من مريم العذراء كما تكلم الانجيليون الاخرون ولم يحك رواية الميلاد كما حكاها الانجيل بحسب ما كتبة القديس متى والقديس لوقا ولم يذكر مريم ويوسف ولا تكلم عن بشارة الملاك جبرائيل بالحبل الالهى ولا عن بشارة الملائكة للرعاة بالميلاد


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

كل هذا تركة يوحنا الرسول ليبرز وجود المسيح الازلى قبل الميلاد فقد كانت مهمة القديس يوحنا الرسول بعد استشهادة جميع الاباء الرسل ان يظهر حقيقة المسيح للاهوتية توكيدا لازليتة وتثبيتا لحقيقة وجودة قبل الزمان وانة كائن بل كل الدهور حتى لا يختلط فى ذهن الناس او يظن ان المسيح بدا من مريم لان المسيح كائن قبل مريم اى منذ الازل لانة ليس لة بداءة كما قال الرب يسوع للقديس يوحنا فى سفر الرؤيا :

" انا هو الاول والاخر انا الالف والياء البداءة والنهاية " ( الرؤيا 1: 8, 11) 

فمن هذا الذى يقول عن نفسة انة الاول والاخر ان لم يكن هو اللة وبناء علية يتضح لنا الحكمة فى اتيار فصل الانجيل من ( يوحنا 1: 14_ 17) ليتلى فى رفع بخور باكر ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد حتى يتبين الشعب حقيقة المولود وانة ليس كسائر الناس وان كان قد اخذ صورة الناس لكنة فى حقيقة هو اللة الكائن منذ الازل وقد اتخذ لة ملء الزمان جسدا احتجب فية واستتر بة حتى يمكن ان يراة الانسان ولا يموت ثم هو وان تجسد فى الزمان لكنة كائن منذ الازل قبل تجسدة اى انة على قول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى : انة كان ومازال الها كان قبل التجسد الها ولا يزال بعد التجسد كما كان ولم يتغير فى طبيعتة الالهية


----------



## rosemary84 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

الكلام عن الميلاد يجب ان لايخلى من العهد القديم وبالذات اشعياء لكى يثبت عظمة المولود تنبأ اشعياء وقال " استيقظى استيقظى البسى عزك ياصهيون البسى ثياب جمالك يااورشليم وكل سنة وانتم مبسوطين وطيبين موضوع جميل وفى وقته


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

انة نزل من السماء وتجسد من العذراء مريم وقد الح المسيح لة المجد كثيرا على انة نزل من السماء فقال :

" انى قد نزلت من السماء " ( يوحنا 6: 38, 42)

وقال :

" انا هو الخبز الحى الذى نزل من السماء " ( يوحنا 6: 41, 50, 51, 58) 

وقال ايضا :

" من اللة خرجت وخرجت من الاب وجئت الى العالم ثم اترك العالم وانطلق الى الاب " ( يوحنا 16: 27, 28, 30 ) ( يوحنا 17: 8) ( افسس 4: 9, 10) 

على ان نزول المسيح لة المجد من السماء كان بتجسدة من مريم العذراء ومع ذلك لم يخل السماء من وجودة ففيما كان على الارض كان فى نفس الوقت ساكنا فى السماء ويملا بلاهوتة الكون كلة


----------



## fulaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

وفى ذلك يقول لة المجد :

" ما من احد صعد الى السماء  الا ذلك الذى نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء " ( يوحنا 3: 13) ( يوحنا 6: 62) 

اى انة فيما كان على الارض ماشيا او جالسا كان ايضا بلاهوتة فى السماء على العرش وفى كل الوجود وفى كل الكون 
واذ قلنا ان المسيح نزل من السماء فليس نزولة من قبيل نزول الانسان من الطابق الاعلى فى بيتة الى الطابق الاسفل فالانسان محدود ولا يمكن ان يوجد فى مكانين فى وقت واحد فاذا نزل من الطابق الاعلى الى الطابق الاسفل فقد اخلى الطابق الاعلى من وجودة وليس كذلك اللة فان اللة لا يحل فى مكان لم يكن كائنا فية من قبل فانة حال بلاهوتة فى كل مكان ولا يخلو منة مكان انما نزول المسيح من السماء وحلولة على الارض معناة انة وهو فى جلالة ساكن السموات تنازل واتخذ لة جسدا وصار لة على الارض كيان منظور فى جسد انسان فان كان المسيح قد نزل بالنسبة للناس اذا صار لة على الارض كيان منظور اما فى لاهوتة فلم ينزل لانة كان وما زال كائنا فى السماء والارض


----------



## fulaa (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*

مثل وجدوة على الارض مثل النور فى المصباح انة فى المصباح وارج المصباح فى ىن واحد ويملا بنورة المكان ولا يحصرة ولا يحدة المكان فى المصباح او خارج المصباح ان المسيح كان فى الارض بتجسدة ولكنة كان فى السماء وفى كل الكون ولم يحجب ناسوتة لاهوتة الا بالنسبة للبشر على الارض حتى يعيشوا ولا يموتوا انة تجسد من اجلنا لكى يراة الناس ومن غير التجسد ما كان يمكن ان يراة احد ويعيش ولقد تجسد لكى يحمل طبيعتنا فيطهرها ويقدسها ثم يصعد بها الى السماء عند صعودة وعودتة الى السماء التى نزل منها 
قال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى : لقد صار الالة انسانا لكى يجعل الانسان الها

شكرا ايها الرب فانك شرفت طبيعتنا بحلولك فيها وبصعودك بها وجلوسك على العرش صرنا نحن فيك جالسين على العرش 
المجد لك دائما وابدا ​


----------



## asel2007 (7 يناير 2020)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم
ربنا يباركك


----------

